# Waterproof Inkjet Film



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

What waterproof films are out there for Epson 1800 printer using DYE base ink?
I know there is Fast Films and Ryonet. Any others? Looking for 13" x 100' rolls too.
Thanks!!


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

The place I get my ink-jet film from sells their own brand of waterproof ink-jet film. They only have 17" wide rolls for the 3000, 4800/4880 though. It also comes in 13 x 19 sheets in packs of 25 and 100 sheets.

I assume you wouldn't want 8.5 x 11 or 8.5 x 14, which it also comes in.

Have you had good luck with the Fast Positive or Ryonet waterproof films?


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Fast Film and Ryonet give same results, the Ryonet is much less expensive.
I need to use the 13 inch wide, I also use the 8.5 x 14. I wonder why your place doesn't sell the 13 inch wide?


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

their supplier might not offer it, cause they dont have 8.5 x 14 or 13" rolls, but it doesn't really matter to me since i just use the 17" rolls. Or maybe they aren't as popular sizes to them so they dont stock it.

Good to know about the other films.


----------



## Big_D (Jun 29, 2008)

Try Ulano's film. I like the way it performs.


----------



## vetscreener (May 15, 2009)

I got some from POSJET.com


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I use films from Victoryfactory.com.
Pretty reasonably priced, but I dont think they sell rolls.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I use 17x100' rolls from valley litho, but I have bought film from other places online and ebay, I got one lousy roll for around a 100.00 but it didn't print well. I'm looking to pay 110.00.


----------



## igs1070 (May 28, 2008)

Check out Davis International.

They sell screen printing supplies.

Their waterproof inkjet film is reasonable and works great.

Website: www.davisint.com

Jon


----------



## beldecal (Aug 5, 2009)

We used to use water proof inkjet film on epson 4880. Now we do not & it works fine.
PLease check this video.

We are a screen printing company here in Miami, Fl which employs over 530 people. 
We print on t-shirts, tote bags, ceramic mugs, travel mugs, glassware, portfoilios. We use the same film for our plates in pad printing also. We used to use Caseys film for xante printer before. We had to use casey spary to make postives dark. With this paper we do not need it as Film is very transparent & black intensity is not a problem. 
Check out this video for inkjet & laser positive film. Laser film 8.5" x 11" is $0.15/pc or $15 for 100. I believe others are 2 to 3 times more.
DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers


Amin
http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/45.htm


----------



## Micrografix (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, Can someone tell me where in Europe I can buy ink jet waterproof film ? I am from Macedonija nad shippment from the States costs a lot ? 
Thanks


----------



## kevinwilson1981 (Nov 8, 2006)

Printers Choice Inkjet Waterproof Film 13"x100' Roll | River City Graphic Supply


----------



## skullwa (Sep 23, 2013)

How much do you need?


----------

